# Bearded Dragons



## loopy (Sep 10, 2009)

I've seen a couple threads from members showing off their bearded dragons. Not surprising, as they make great models. 

This is Ammo.


----------



## loopy (Sep 10, 2009)

another one.


----------



## max3k (Sep 10, 2009)

i have lots on my laptop at home. will post them later


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2009)

Here are a couple shots of the Beardies I used to have.  I miss those little guys.


----------



## Ebag17 (Sep 10, 2009)

Pshhhh everyone knows Water Dragons are way better. my brother had a bearded dragon, i loved it. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/42306407@N03/3907651728/" title="IMG_0825 by GabrielPhotos1, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3440/3907651728_779365971f.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="IMG_0825" /></a>


----------

